# Nikon d40 fisheye?



## Nikon_D40 (Feb 6, 2008)

sorry if this is in the wrong section, but can someone recommend a good fisheye for my d40 (links would be appreciated)

thanks guys!


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 6, 2008)

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/con...lSearch=yes&O=RootPage.jsp&A=search&Q=*&bhs=t


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Feb 6, 2008)

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/300487-GREY/Nikon_2148_10_5mm_f_2_8G_ED_DX.html


----------

